# Woodlouse, Pill Bug, Sow Bug



## jriepe (Mar 16, 2012)

This is a woodlouse and are called many names such as a pill bug, sow bug, etc.  They are rather common and a little too common around my house.  They come in daily onto the concrete floor by my basement steps but I've never seen one in the house that I can recall.  Wanted to get this one face on but he was moving and turning different directions.

Jerry


----------



## Forkie (Mar 16, 2012)

I get them all the time in my house.  Sometimes I'll be watching telly and one will trek across the floor.  They're harmless, so I just let them get on with whatever they're doing


----------



## bullitt411 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, they creep around my basement from time to time as well.  Took a pic of one last week....guess they're related


----------



## jriepe (Mar 16, 2012)

According to Wikipedia the spider of the genus Dysdera prey exclusively on woodlice.  A picture of the spider is shown and I believe I saw one on the wall by my basement steps several days ago.  I didn't have my macro equipment set up and once I did get it all together the spider was gone.  The spider was in a position as if it had caught something but I didn't hang around to investigate because I was hoping I could get set up before he left.  Now that we've been having warmer weather I keep my macro bracket with two speedlights and macro lens on one of my cameras at all times.  The spider may be staying in the area but out of sight.

Jerry


----------

